# Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters



## AMUN (15 Mai 2011)

*Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte.*

'Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der Ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf. Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir, daß die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzuscharf sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes:

Chili Nr 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili
Richter1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter kick
Richter2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.
Edgar: Ach Du Scheiße! was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauchte zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das
war das übelste; Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!

Chili Nr 2: Arthur`s Nachbrenner Chili
Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung
Richter 2: Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Peperonis um ernst genommen zu werden.
Edgar: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten
und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.

Chili Nr 3: Fred`s berühmtes 'Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili'
Richter 1: Excellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.
Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.
Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu tun ist: bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam krieg ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.

Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic
Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.
Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte, eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.
Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche Schlampe fängt langsam an HEIß auszusehen; genau wie dieser radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein?

Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner
Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Chayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.
Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muß zugeben, daß der Chayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterläßt.
Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Mußte furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mußten vom Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, daß ich
von Ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe. Sally goß Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.

Chili Nr 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili
Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.
Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Agressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!
Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen als ich furzen mußte und ich fürchte es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfniss, mir den Hintern mit einem großen
Schneeball abzuwischen.

Chili Nr 7: Susannes 'Schreiende-Sensation-Chili'
Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.
Richter 2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Pepperoni reingeworfen.
Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.
Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich garnichts mehr und die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, dass mir unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit Lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schnell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.

Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili
Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.
Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, daß das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Mai 2011)

UND DAS MUSS AUCH WIEDER RAUS














​


----------

